# marine lighting effect



## Oncea3fan (Dec 14, 2009)

does anyone know how to get the lighting effect that you see at the national marine aquariums, where the light refects and creates lines around the tank.

THANKS!


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

Metal halide lighting above the tank. The light needs to come from a single point to get shimmer.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

MH is the possably the best way but I have seen people use white LED's with there T-5's and get some nice shimmer lines


----------



## Oncea3fan (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry , But What Is Metal Halide ???


----------



## Fozz (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone show a photo of this. Just curious.


----------

